# Christine Wels dies



## 9tails (23 July 2015)

http://equnews.com/miscellaneous/christine-wells-dies-after-being-kicked-by-a-horse/

You may recall this story from 2008 where this woman whipped a horse repeatedly (along with many others) in the name of training and was prosecuted. It seems a worm turned and got her back.


----------



## tallyho! (28 July 2015)

She was very very cruel.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 July 2015)

Karma came round to her .....................good.


----------



## Daffodil (28 July 2015)

Serve her right


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (29 July 2015)

Daffodil said:



			Serve her right
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? The death penalty for animal cruelty?


----------



## joulsey (29 July 2015)

Not entirely comfortable with the comments on here. I've never heard of the lady before and I do not condone animal cruelty in the slightest. Yes probably deserved a kick or too from a horse, but remember somebody has died here and there will be a family mourning somewhere


----------



## 9tails (29 July 2015)

tallyho! said:



			She was very very cruel.
		
Click to expand...

She was.  Many horses were ruined by her methods.  She should have never been allowed access to any animal after her trial in 2008.


----------



## tallyho! (29 July 2015)

9tails said:



			She was.  Many horses were ruined by her methods.  She should have never been allowed access to any animal after her trial in 2008.
		
Click to expand...

How she was allowed to do that shows a complete failure from the authorities. She just shrugged it off and moved country and continued to torture horses she was "training". I have to say, I would never wish anyone dead but when I first saw those videos I cried and actually wanted that horse to kick her. Sorry I had to say that. 

Again, recently, someone petitioned against cruel arab showing and seeing some of those handlers I did wish harm upon them.


----------



## Daffodil (30 July 2015)

Magnetic Sparrow:   Look at the undercover video...... it's not the clearest, but the frequency and strength of the beating that horse is enduring is deranged.    Utterly sickening and yes, I do have a sense of relief that she cannot inflict such pain on a horse again.


----------



## twiggy2 (30 July 2015)

Daffodil said:



			Magnetic Sparrow:   Look at the undercover video...... it's not the clearest, but the frequency and strength of the beating that horse is enduring is deranged.    Utterly sickening and yes, I do have a sense of relief that she cannot inflict such pain on a horse again.
		
Click to expand...

the video has been removed


----------

